# Голоса ARTIGIANA



## Яков505 (20 Апр 2013)

Хорошие ли итальянские голоса ARTIGIANA? И какие голоса будут лучше них?


----------



## oleg45120 (20 Апр 2013)

На каждой фабрике могут хорошие голоса сделать


----------



## Vladimir Zh (20 Апр 2013)

Яков505 писал:


> Хорошие ли итальянские голоса ARTIGIANA? И какие голоса будут лучше них?


Цельная планка. Но только не их штампованная.


----------



## acco (20 Апр 2013)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> Цельная планка. Но только не их штампованная.


На вкус и цвет фломастеры разные. 
Мне по сравнению с цельной планкой больше нравятся кусковые голоса. Я сам играю уже 7 лет на Excelsior с голосами Artigiano и очень доволен. Играл на новых Pigini с Artigiano (одинаковые инструменты, bayan 58/p), один был не плох, но второй по звуку ужасный. Так же в обоих не было мощного баса, как раньше делали в Excelsior.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (20 Апр 2013)

К сожалению, у Вас не было возможности сравнить один и тот же инструмент с очень хорошими кусковыми голосами и со средненькой цельной планкой ручной работы (естественно на других резонаторах). Я, честно говоря, "плакал".


----------



## acco (21 Апр 2013)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> К сожалению, у Вас не было возможности сравнить один и тот же инструмент с очень хорошими кусковыми голосами и со средненькой цельной планкой ручной работы (естественно на других резонаторах). Я, честно говоря, "плакал".


Наверное Вы правы.


----------

